# !Schaltplananalyse Notbeleuchtung!



## weasle (1. Juli 2004)

Im Internet habe ich einen Schalt- und Bestückungsplan für eine Notbeleuchtung gefunden und sie nachgebaut. Für die Schule soll ich eine Schaltplananalyse erstellen, nur damit komm ich nicht ganz klar, kann mir da jemand helfen? 
Ich würde mich ja an den webmster der Site wenden, nur leider finde ich seine HP nicht mehr ...


----------



## JoKne (1. Juli 2004)

wo liegt denn genau das ProblemSag doch mal  genau was du wilst


----------

